# Trapped on Zombie Island



## sykgutt (Jun 9, 2008)

Me and 2 other friends went on a canoe trip. After 5 or so hours of crashing every 30 seconds (the creek was extremely low), we finally made it to the big Pine Creek. I was riding with my fat friend, and the other fat friend was swimming behind. When he got in, we hit rapids, hit a rock, and capsized. We hurried and got all our stuff out and landed on the nearest shore.

Right when we get up, we find 3 graves from the Revolutionary War, a pelvis, and an old shoe from the 50's. I also got extremely close to a red fox before he saw me and took off the other way. We start building the fire up before night hits (it was sunset) and so we can dry all of our stuff. My friend Travis takes care of the fire, while my friend Colby does nothing, but immediately dries out his cigarettes. I go to put up the tent, and realize we have no poles. The drying rack we made didn't work. Then night hits, and we hear thunder and see lightning. After feasting on some hot dogs and a can of baked beans, we decide to pack up and find our way off the island since we have no shelter, and it was going to storm (we had to leave the canoe there to get later). We saw a light off in the distance, started on the path, and walked about a mile to the payphone where we got picked up, soaked and beat.

I learned some lessons:
-Pack lightly on a canoe, especially if you're going with fat friends
-Double check your gear before you get going
-Check the creek before you go canoing
-Make sure to bring alcohol or something else to entertain yourselves (we had some, but my friend's brother switched it with water)
-If someone lazy adds too much weight to the canoe, you're better off killing and eating them


----------



## Dameon (Jun 9, 2008)

Always good to bring a fat friend on an extended trip into the wild. That way, if things go really bad, you always have something to eat!

I kid, I kid.


----------

